# R33 engine into R32: Are Crank pulleys between R32 and R33 the same?



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Ive just swapped an R33 GTR engine into a R32, I used the R32 Ancilliaries and brackets but the crank pulley was on it from the 33...

When I fired the engine up the Alternator belt was screaching like ****!

I inspected the belt it looks like it has been friction causing it

Now im thinking are the pulleys aligned correctly?

So are the crank pulleys on an R32 GTR the Same as R33 GTR?


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

if they are different, can you use an r33 GTR crank pulley (and R33 GTR Crank) with R32 PS/Alternator/Air Con pump?


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

You would have noticed straight off that 32's power steer balancer pulley has an extra groove when compared to the one on the 33. 
32 power steer pump is a double element unit to power the hydraulic HICAS whereas the 33 has a single element pump and 12V electric HICAS.
However if the 32's HICAS had been deleted, there's a chance the pump had been replaced with a 33 pump???
You're in the right place to see.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

All the RB26 engines use the same width belts. They are all 4 groove.
The offset is different on the R32 and R33.
So to answer your question, the pulleys are different and NOT interchangeable.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Thanks mate...do the pulleys look any different? To tell if u have a 32 pulley or 33? Alignment of the pulleys looks fine to me.....


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

I meant to identify if i have a 32 or 33 crank pulley


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

R33 GTR Pulley










R32 GTR Pulley










It's the large flange that makes identification easy. The bottom image is the other way round.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Sweeeet!!! Thanks mate much appreciated


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Is the top picture pulley deffy a 33?


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Thats a pic of it fitted to the engine...


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Ive compared it to my one that came off my 32 engine they look the same..pic below


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

This is interesting, certainly not what happens between a 20, 25 or 30.
So the 33 GTR power steer pump must be unique to the 26, not interchangeable with a GTSt for example.
Haven't seen a 33 GTR up close. Might have to dig the 32 out of the shed and have another look.



R32 Combat said:


> All the RB26 engines use the same width belts. They are all 4 groove.
> The offset is different on the R32 and R33.
> So to answer your question, the pulleys are different and NOT interchangeable.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

geoffree said:


> This is interesting, certainly not what happens between a 20, 25 or 30.
> So the 33 GTR power steer pump must be unique to the 26, not interchangeable with a GTSt for example.
> Haven't seen a 33 GTR up close. Might have to dig the 32 out of the shed and have another look.


The RB25 PAS pump uses a 3 ribbed belt and has a different offset.
The RB26 requires more grip due to wider tyres and more weight.


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

Thank you for that info, something to store away for when my HICAS is eliminated.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Bottom pulley is R32


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

So compared the two pulleys and they are different ...overall diameter aswell as width

R32 GTR pulley on the right


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I was close. Had I been at home I could have been a little more precise.


----------

